# Bruce Springsteen, Il Boss



## Jaqen (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ci pensavo l'altro giorno. Per me è superiore a tutti. Superiore a Elvis, ai Rolling Stones, ai Beatles, a Bob Dylan.. a tutti.

I suoi testi sono pura poesia, non c'è una canzone scontata, non c'è una canzone facile, sono tutte piene di sentimento, che trasmettono emozioni..

Il Boss dice: "Elvis è il corpo, Dylan la mente." Per me lui è risultato di questa unione. E poi i suoi concerti sono qualcosa di inarrivabile.


----------



## Prinz (7 Gennaio 2013)

Mah. Artista meritevole del massimo rispetto, ma da qui a definirlo il più grande ce ne passa. Io personalmente per una questione di gusti personali non l'ho mai retto più di tanto. Trovo splendido Born to run e ottimi Darkness on the edge of town e The River. il tanto declamato Born in the USA invece mi fa venire l'orticaria. Ad ogni modo concordo sul fatto che dal vivo con la E street band fosse monumentale.


----------



## yelle (7 Gennaio 2013)

Elvis mi spiace non averlo vissuto sulla mia pelle, perchè così a posteriori mi ha preso proprio poco. Gran artista, gran belle canzoni, ma mi sento proprio estranea al mito di Elvis cresciuto negli anni. Così pure i Beatles, che non mi prendono per niente.
Per quanto riguarda Bruce, concordo al 100% con Jaqen. Non c'è canzone che mi stanchi di ascoltare, anzi. Ogni volta che le ascolto sembro scoprire sempre sfaccettature nuove. Dalle canzoni più complesse, come Jungleland, dall'unicità inarrivabile, a quelle più "umili" (mi viene in mente The Way, canzone d'amore fra le più belle che conosca, pur nella sua semplicità), hanno tutte quel qualcosa in più, un sentimento che percepisco ogni volta che le ascolto. Non so spiegare cosa sia, ma ogni volta che lo ascolto è come se lo ascoltassi cantare le sue canzoni dal vivo. E davvero, ogni canzone racchiude una poesia, una storia, un racconto, un'immagine forte che mi si stampa in mente. Prendiamo The Wish, ad esempio. Ogni volta che l'ascolto mi sembra di averlo davanti agli occhi, quel ragazzino che in una fredda sera di dicembre sta davanti ad una vetrina ad ammirare quel dono che vorrebbe per Natale, ma che sa che sua madre non può permettersi. Vivo quell'immagine, quella canzone, ogni volta come se fossi io il bambino e la madre al tempo stesso. Una canzone così semplice, ma al contempo così intensa e piena d'amore che quando dice "_This one's for you, ma, let me come right out and say it / It's overdue, but baby, if you're looking for a sad song, well I ain't gonna play it_" non posso fare altro se non commuovermi, al pensiero di quell'uomo che siede in cucina a suonare una canzone per sua madre.
E davvero, sono così pochi gli artisti che mi smuovono dentro così profondamente, posso contarli sulle dita di una mano. E son quasi tutti morti.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Gennaio 2013)

Non esageriamo


----------



## yelle (7 Gennaio 2013)

evidentemente nessuno ricorda mai l'esistenza delle opinioni personali


----------



## Livestrong (7 Gennaio 2013)

Che vuol dire, è stato aperto un topic e uno dà la sua idea. C'è chi è libero di pensare che Springsteen sia il migliore, chi puo pensarla in modo diverso


----------



## yelle (7 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Che vuol dire, è stato aperto un topic e uno dà la sua idea. C'è chi è libero di pensare che Springsteen sia il migliore, chi puo pensarla in modo diverso


sì, però tu hai commentato l'opinione personale, non Springsteen


----------



## Livestrong (7 Gennaio 2013)

Io ho commentato il fatto che Springsteen sia il migliore in assoluto


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION], ha ragione yelle! Il boss è il migliore di tutti!


----------



## Livestrong (7 Gennaio 2013)

Anche migliore dei nirvana?


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Anche migliore dei nirvana?



Certamente


----------



## yelle (7 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io ho commentato il fatto che Springsteen sia il migliore in assoluto


appunto, Jaqen ha scritto "per me", il che fa della stessa affermazione un'opinione personale.

E sì, lo so che sono pedante, scusatemi


----------



## Livestrong (8 Gennaio 2013)

Tra due persone esiste il confronto di opinioni, tra l'altro conosco anche abbastanza bene l'utente che ha aperto il topic: penso di poterlo fare senza grossi problemi... Non vedo dove sia il problema


----------



## yelle (8 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tra due persone esiste il confronto di opinioni, tra l'altro conosco anche abbastanza bene l'utente che ha aperto il topic: penso di poterlo fare senza grossi problemi... Non vedo dove sia il problema


ma nessun problema, stavo solo puntualizzando una cosa inutile


----------



## Jaqen (8 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tra due persone esiste il confronto di opinioni, tra l'altro conosco anche abbastanza bene l'utente che ha aperto il topic: penso di poterlo fare senza grossi problemi... Non vedo dove sia il problema



No, ti meriti un richiamo ufficiale  mi sono offeso


----------

